# Corners. OP but with OLLs and PLLs?



## Daniel Wu (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello people. I've been doing a lot of 3x3 BLD lately. But I've been failing badly with the corners. Solving them is fine, but I just can't get them to stick in my memory. I've been using Old Pochmann corners by the way. Anyhow, I know I can do better using the method where you go through the corners and correct the orientation one by one. So you would have memorized something like CCA-XACC. C meaning clockwise, A meaning couterclockwise, and X meaning already oriented. And then you solve the permute the corners with the T perm. But I don't like going through and fixing the orientation of most of the corners before permutation. 

So I was thinking that you could use OLL and PLLs to fix the orientation of the corners while preserving the permution of everything else. 

For example, do (R'U'RU'R'URU'R'U2R) X2
You can see that the corners need to be rotated. If you do the alg above only one time instead of 2, you can see that the corners have been oriented without disrupting the permutation. However, the edges are now misorinted, so simply do a U perm. So if you get the racecar OLL in a BLD solve, you do R'U'RU'R'URU'R'U2R followed by a U perm to fix the edges. Obviously it won't always be that easy because of the fact that there are 8 corners that need to be fixed so it can get a little crazy. But I think I'm going to try this. It's not a great idea. But oh well. Questions? Comments?

Sorry if this was a waste of time and the post was maybe unclear. 

(Also sorry if this doesn't deserve a thread.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't think of it that way. Just find a solution for all the CO cases you care about. If you find a fast OLL+PLL alg for one of them, then that's your compound alg.
I have a few of those, including the double-Sunes (standard name for "racecar").


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

rickcube said:


> For example, do (R'U'RU'R'URU'R'U2R) X2
> You can see that the corners need to be rotated. If you do the alg above only one time instead of 2, you can see that the corners have been oriented without disrupting the permutation. However, the edges are now misorinted, so simply do a U perm. So if you get the racecar OLL in a BLD solve, you do R'U'RU'R'URU'R'U2R followed by a U perm to fix the edges. Obviously it won't always be that easy because of the fact that there are 8 corners that need to be fixed so it can get a little crazy. But I think I'm going to try this. It's not a great idea. But oh well. Questions? Comments?


Orienting one corner at a time takes too long, and imo it's more difficult. Right now I use OCLL+EPLL for corner orientation depending on the cases.

For the chameleon, superman and bowtie shapes, I use the R'D'RD commutator, since only 2 corners need to be rotated, but for the other cases I usually use OCLL+ EPLL


sune:
(R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U'
antisune:
(R U2 R' U' R U' R') U (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') U
double superman:
(R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) 
(R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R') (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) 
dead guy:
(R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)(R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U2


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 19, 2009)

Just remember all the CO shapes at 1 layer; there are 23 cases in total.
Get an alg for each shape (About this, just google )
Some alg affects 1 corner on another layer, so you got to imagine what happens on the other layer. It's no hard after practice.

And I guess you have to switch the way you memo..
Just memo the shape instead of numbers/letters/something like that.


----------

